
Bill Gates’s Prescient Internet Prediction - ingve
https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2020/03/20/bill-gatess-prescient-internet-prediction/
======
simonblack
He didn't predict the Internet as we know it today. His book "The Road Ahead"
didn't mention it as being important. He thought that 'The Information
Superhighway' made of proprietary communication entities like 'AOL' would be
the norm and he believed that MSFT's 'MSN' would be the one that would
succeed.

When Windows 95 was released in August 1995, there was no internet browser or
TCP/IP stack included. That was a later 'add-on' which came on a CDROM that
was mainly advertised for its other 'goodies'.

To give Microsoft its due, it came to the Internet party late, but caught up
in less than six months.

